# Kubota L3400 and JD 3038 Comparison



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello. I'm new to this forum and am trying to do research before making a purchase. I believe I've narrowed my search to the Kubota L3400 or JD 3038. I have 20 acres and will mainly be mowing, bush whacking, grading/tilling, post hole digging, gravel/earth moving. Where I live (outside Escanaba, MI in the Upper Peninsula) there are many JD dealers for service. Only two Kubota dealers within 100 miles. While I've read many pros & cons of both, it seems to me there is much more satisfaction with the Kubota line for pricing and overall reliability. Not trying to start any Kubota vs JD wars! I'm only going to be doing this once and would like to get it right. Also, any experience with "package deals" from large distributors? I've seen JD 3038 packages that include trailer, bush hog, front bucket, box blade, post digger for $22K. While I may save $$$ I'm not sure how a local dealer would handle repair work if I didn't buy from them. 

Thank you all, in advance.


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

I have two Kubota's. My area has four reachable Kubota dealers. Two of them sell Kubota but would rather sell large farm equipment and service is done when there is not any large accounts to service. One don't even care to sell or don't want to give a Kubota customer any time. The last and one that I bought from is a five store Deere/Kubota dealer. They where okay years back but now are about 95% Deere and 5% Kubota. If I where buying today I would take a long look at Deere becouse there is just alot more support for the brand. All my friends have Deere and love them. There are not any poor brand's of tractors just tractors with poor support.


----------



## chogg (Jan 9, 2012)

If you like orange buy the kubota, if you like green buy the john deere.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Certainly valid points on either side. I own both a Kubota and a John Deere. I think both are supremely awesome machines. I happen to prefer the Kubota myself on account of the fact that Kubota builds the entire machine, and they just don't quite have the stigma that the green machines have. It seems that the John Deere dealers in my area, are really quite arrogant, and the product is a bit more expensive for what you get vereses the Kubota dealers. This is just me though.


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

100 miles is not that far. I also have JD and Kubota. Both equally good in my mind. I tend to think JD for big tractors and Kubota when thinking smaller. The cutoff seems to be wherever the JDs become YanDeeres. Yanmar makes a good machine but I think Kubota makes better CUTs and SCUTS. JD seems to have their arms better around the big machine features.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

JoeBuyer said:


> 100 miles is not that far. I also have JD and Kubota. Both equally good in my mind. I tend to think JD for big tractors and Kubota when thinking smaller. The cutoff seems to be wherever the JDs become YanDeeres. Yanmar makes a good machine but I think Kubota makes better CUTs and SCUTS. JD seems to have their arms better around the big machine features.


I absolutely agree with that statement indeed. I've made this point before in other posts myself. Excellent point. Most of us only need the smaller tractors too.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Make sure Kubota has 3 pt. lift so it doesn't get jerky,also pto cable plus diesel gauage....L3400 know problems.


----------

